
A Data/AI Marketplace that Lets the Little Guy Compete Against Google, Amazon - jkuria
https://repux.io/?src=HN-Jan-28-2018
======
sharemywin
If I'm not google how do I afford the tokens to buy the machine learning data?

~~~
jkuria
You buy a lot of the tokens now when they are cheap. Just a couple of cents.
You then hold on for a long time.

------
noemit
stop with the new tokens

